# How many mice per cage ideas(split from post you set ups)



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey guys!
Im wondering a few things...
How many mice would you keep in a 60L bin cage? 
How many mice would you keep in a 40L bin cage


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

What matters as far as how many mice is not the literage of the bin but the floor space. I try to give my mice about 40 square inches a piece, which comes out to 2 mice in a 5G, 5 mice in a 10G, 10 mice in a 20L. For bins, though, the dimensions are not as standard, and big tubs are usually taller thank tanks. If you can get a measuring tape into the bottom, that 40 sq in is a decent guide.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks XD


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

I moved my agouti buck to a shoebox bin and got a chocolate fox buck who is living in a slightly taller plastic shoebox.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Set up getting re done soon! Today that is! More bins = more mice YAY


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

I picked up a few more shoeboxes today as I wanted to know which babies belong to which mouse when they have their litters since it seems all of them came to me pregnant. So right now I have 4 shoeboxes, an underbed box and a 10 gallon tank each with an individual mouse lol. Luckily this is quite temporary. I really like the underbed box though because it has a low profile but it has a TON of floorspace. And if my parents come over I can slip it under the bed along with the shoeboxes... lol "How many mice do you have?" "Oh just a few... (gesturing to 10 gallon)" They think I'm nuts...


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I got 3 new bins that means I have 5 now! All 60L one I being unuse ETC. post update in new forum later coz mice being picked up now


----------

